
The Man Who Built the Bauhaus - matt4077
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/04/29/the-man-who-built-the-bauhaus
======
beatle_sauce
There is a whole district in Tel Aviv in this style,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_City_(Tel_Aviv)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_City_\(Tel_Aviv\))

------
mattupstate
Highly recommend visiting the Gropius House. It's a wonderful example of what
modern residential architecture could, maybe should, be. What I appreciate
most about it is the obvious restraint applied to the design and focus on
functionality without sacrificing a unique aesthetic. It will certainly
influence any structure I may be involved with building for my family.

------
ALK5101
Good article! Just one nitpick: Weimar cannot be called the center of German
Enlightenment. That title would probably go to Potsdam/Berlin. Not sure what
Weimar's claim to Enlightenment would be - there was Wieland in Weimar during
the German Enlightenment, but he was a poet and not theorist of Enlightenment.
Perhaps the author is conflating German Classicism and German early
Romanticism with Enlightenment.

------
ece
And here silicon valley is the land of Eichlers... Great read.

~~~
briandear
And interestingly, Eichler was also about building houses for the common man
as well. Ironically, Palo Alto Eichlers seem to be selling at $2.5 million+
these days. Not exactly a “common man” house. But design heavily influenced by
the Bauhaus and very beautiful. SoCal has Neutra, we (Bay Area) have Eichler,
and they all seem to derive from Bauhaus. There is also Dieter Rams and the
influence of Bauhaus on him and product design — which then influenced Ive and
Apple which then of course, influenced Samsung. And it all started with one
dude in Germany. Fascinating!

------
bitforger
I totally thought we were talking about Eddie Huang
[https://ny.eater.com/2017/7/27/16051922/baohaus-nyc-
chinatow...](https://ny.eater.com/2017/7/27/16051922/baohaus-nyc-chinatown-
expansion)

~~~
technologia
Dunno why you are getting downvoted, its a fair mistake to make (Bauhaus vs
Baohaus), especially if you aren't aware of Bauhaus to begin with.

